# Does anyone here take antidepressants?



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 15, 2017)

How does it make you feel?

I've never used it but am interested in experiencing it.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (May 15, 2017)

I've heard they don't work


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 15, 2017)

i'm sorry, i don't want to be nosy in your life but... are you sure you really need them?


----------



## Sliter (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> How does it make you feel?
> 
> I've never used it but am interested in experiencing it.


go see a doctor, don't just take by yourself :v

I had to get some for a time but my main feeling was " With this month of this sheet I could buy a 3DS game!" " hahah  also I get "carsick"  easily now :/ but I think I even had that lol

for improvements, I don't really think I feelt better, but people around me told me that I was ... so idk :/ I'm hard to understand and name my feelings x3x


----------



## Depravo (May 15, 2017)

I use gin. It works for me.



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've never used it but am interested in experiencing it.


Have you actually been diagnosed with depression by a mental health specialist?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 15, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i'm sorry, i don't want to be nosy in your life but... are you sure you really need them?



Kinda.



Depravo said:


> I use gin. It works for me.
> 
> 
> Have you actually been diagnosed with depression by a mental health specialist?



I've been trying to avoid doctors. In theory, antidepressants would make one's daily life a little less shitty and more colourful, or at least that's the idea.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Kinda.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to avoid doctors. In theory, antidepressants would make one's daily life a little less shitty and more colourful, or at least that's the idea.


are you sure?
i've heard about a lot of methods to end depression without medicines, like do some sport, belive on me sports really help even if you don't like them, or find some that you like


----------



## GhostLatte (May 15, 2017)

Nope, but I wrote about them in my IB Psychology paper today.


----------



## smileyhead (May 15, 2017)

no


----------



## froatsnook (May 15, 2017)

Don't do it.  Terrible idea.  Studies show some of *raise* the risk of suicide.  All the people I know who took them regretted it.

PM me if you want to chat about depression.  Some of my family members have had it.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 15, 2017)

I am forced to take them. I hate that.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2017)

I used to, for serious stress problems, but then I stopped on my own (and the doctor refused that I stopped directly, I was supposed to reduce doses).

It wasn't great. Too many side effects and no real changes. Do not take this shit.


----------



## Vipera (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've been trying to avoid doctors. In theory, antidepressants would make one's daily life a little less shitty and more colourful, or at least that's the idea.


You are playing with fire here. Different antidepressants make different effects to your brain. They aren't a "one pill and everyone's happy" kind of thing, otherwise there would be no reason for anybody not to take them.

Also they have several side-effects. You need a doctor to prescribe them to you (IF you need them) and monitor you as they are basically a legalized drug. Your body could react negatively to some.


----------



## plushifoxed (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've been trying to avoid doctors. In theory, antidepressants would make one's daily life a little less shitty and more colourful, or at least that's the idea.


That's not how it works. If you want something that's gonna make you feel happy and goofy, smoke weed or something.
Antidepressants are meant to help people whose brains don't properly produce and use dopamine and/or serotonin. Not only will it not do much of anything for you if you don't have that issue, it could actively make you feel ill.
For example, it could cause your brain to produce too much serotonin (serotonin syndrome). That's a really, really unpleasant feeling; you get shaky and anxious, your heartbeat becomes elevated and possibly irregular, you'll have mood swings, and your body temperature will skyrocket.
It's a bad time and then some.

Scare story aside, just...don't do it if you don't really need it. There really are other ways of making your life less boring and more fun, I promise.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

Some work for people and some dont so you will need to try a few different ones. They can take a good 8 weeks to actually start working and notice any difference, talk with your doctor and start a course if that is what you want.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 15, 2017)

Suicidal ideation is definitely a side effect with such medications but that can come from inadequate administration or when you use such medications for a prolonged period of time.

Effectively, taking a course of such medications would be around 6-9 months followed by a taper. 

Depression, however, IS a clinical diagnosis, medications can help but not just alone. 

A nice score you could quickly use to assess yourself or others (better have somebody to ask you rather than yourself) is the HAM-D score (google). If you score about 12 or more you might be depressed and should seek further help. 

In a nutshell, antidepressants will make you feel better - you won't get a high out of it you will just stop feeling depressed, but the effects won't be realized till about 4-6 weeks of therapy so not the best option in patients requiring immediate help and intervention


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 15, 2017)

If by antidepressant, I was prescribed Zoloft by a Psychiatrist years ago when I was in school. But i stopped taking it once i graduated, not cause I didn't need it, but cause I didn't want it. I had been taking other medicines like Concerta for aspergers syndrome, and some others i don't remember, but i just didn't like the idea of medicine for mental problems. I wanted to solve those on my own.

My teachers was required to filled out some kind of data chart my doctor would send them, whatever it was, I couldn't tell if they worked or not. One thing I do know, is hard for me to have fun, i find things hard to concentrate and find engaging for long, I'm also diagnosed with ADHD. TO be honest, is contradictory. ADHD, where someone isn't able to focus, and Aspergers, where someone has very improved focus. With that logic, is possible i have selective focus.

Anyway, people say it helped, i didn't notice. Whatever it was, as long as i have fun, i don't feel depressed, and i can be happy. Depression might be something you personally focus on too much like bad experience from past, what you regret and other such deep thoughts. There is times when i look at life, think about how i want friends, how i try to make friends, how it always fails and just end upset, then start to think about being lonely, it leads to various other things like worst things, is best to just find something you can faithfully rely on to keep you through rough time to keep a better positive mentality. If i had to offer more advice, it probably be too long and no one would read it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)

I take them and they work for me


----------



## Jao Chu (May 15, 2017)

I was prescribed Citalopram (antidepressant of the SSRI class) and it permanently changed my personality for the worse.

I urge anybody who is prescribed SSRI medicines to STOP taking them immediately.

I used to be a very outgoing person who irradiated an aura of likeability and boundless confidence.

Post SSRI treatment, it turned me into a dull, lifeless rock in comparison. My energy changed, i became more introverted and have since been left with crippling social anxiety.

SSRIs ARE NOT WORTH IT. Take it from me.


----------



## linuxares (May 15, 2017)

It all depends. There are multiple versions and not all anti-depressans do the same.
They do help me. I use Citalopram after testing 4 different types. I even got access to Benzo but I refuse to take them since I don't wanna get addicted. I got them thanks to a burnout. Stress is a killer!

There are actually two reasons why I take them. First is to down my stress, have nothing to do me being depressed. The second reason is that they show positive effects against IBS. The tablets turn me in to a "I don't give a fuck" mode mostly since I'm so extremly stressed plus it lower the overactivity in my colon because of the stress hormons being produced less. One of them being adrenaline.

So you wanna experience them? Would I recommend them just for funnsies? No. It takes up to a month or two before they show any sign on you.
All the different SSRI, SRRI etc. have different effects on different people. So people recommending people NOT to take them cause more harm than help since they might actually save you. But for the love of god, let a doctor decide it. Not you. I was against them for as long as possible, and I'm still against them since I rather be healthy than taking some stupid pills.


----------



## Lacius (May 15, 2017)

SSRI antidepressants cause sexual dysfunction in many people. There's a 3.6x increased risk for the sexual dysfunction with SSRI antidepressants if your genotype for the rs6311 SNP is C;C. I am not depressed and don't take antidepressants, but if I did require antidepressants, I would not take SSRI antidepressants, since my DNA test shows that I'm C;C for that SNP.


----------



## linuxares (May 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> SSRI antidepressants cause sexual dysfunction in many people. There's a 3.6x increased risk for the sexual dysfunction with SSRI antidepressants if your genotype for the rs6311 SNP is C;C. I am not depressed and don't take antidepressants, but if I did require antidepressants, I would not take SSRI antidepressants, since my DNA test shows that I'm C;C for that SNP.


Yes, it's a common reason since they are serotonin blockers. But as soon as you take them away everything returns to normal. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Lacius (May 15, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Yes, it's a common reason since they are serotonin blockers. But as soon as you take them away everything returns to normal. It's not a big deal.


If I'm depressed, sexual dysfunction is the last thing I need.


----------



## linuxares (May 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> If I'm depressed, sexual dysfunction is the last thing I need.


If you get the same "I don't give a fuck", you really don't give a fuck about that either


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> If I'm depressed, sexual dysfunction is the last thing I need.


Why? It's not like sex is some magical thing that can cure depression


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 15, 2017)

froatsnook said:


> Don't do it.  Terrible idea.  Studies show some of *raise* the risk of suicide.  All the people I know who took them regretted it.
> 
> PM me if you want to chat about depression.  Some of my family members have had it.



there is a little confusion behind this fact. it doesn't cause suicidal thoughts, it makes people more motivated in general, so if they already are thinking of it, are a bit more likely to act on it.


----------



## Lacius (May 15, 2017)

linuxares said:


> If you get the same "I don't give a fuck", you really don't give a fuck about that either


I always give a fuck about fucking.



Dionicio3 said:


> Why? It's not like sex is some magical thing that can cure depression


No, but for numerous reasons, including but not limited to the social bonding and the release of endorphins, it can help.


----------



## Viri (May 15, 2017)

Yes. I used to get panic attacks. If you've ever had a panic attack, you'd know how much hell those are. I used to wake up with them sometimes. I also had severe anxiety, and was paranoid easy. 

After I started taking anti depress last yearish, the anxiety went down by around, I dunno 40%, and I'm less paranoid. I rarely have any panic attacks. As for side effects, eh, I end up with a stomach ache once in a blue moon after taking them, no real side effects. I also cannot drink any alcohol anymore, which sucks. 

But ya, see a therapist if you wanna try anti depressants, they can fuck you up, if you try the wrong kind, or get the wrong dose.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> I always give a fuck about fucking.
> 
> 
> No, but for numerous reasons, including but not limited to the social bonding and the release of endorphins, it can help.



You're talking complete dogshit.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

Nah, but I take pills which basically make me calm.
Yes, they forced this calming pill on me, I dislike it but i can't help it.


----------



## linuxares (May 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> I always give a fuck about fucking.


So do I, but the sexual dysfunction can be very different for many people. Still, it's not the end of the world and yet again, you are trying to "scare away" people that might actually need help by saying such stupid things.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 15, 2017)

Jao Chu said:


> I was prescribed Citalopram (antidepressant of the SSRI class) and it permanently changed my personality for the worse.
> 
> I urge anybody who is prescribed SSRI medicines to STOP taking them immediately.
> 
> ...


I take Citalopram too, and haven't had any problem. different people react differently to medicines. for you, it was unfortunate, but for me, its done nothing but good. don't just tell people who may need it to stop.


----------



## Lacius (May 15, 2017)

mech said:


> You're talking complete dogshit.


No, I'm not. If depression hasn't led to disinterest in sex, sex can be beneficial for the reasons I've mentioned.



linuxares said:


> So do I, but the sexual dysfunction can be very different for many people. Still, it's not the end of the world and yet again, you are trying to "scare away" people that might actually need help by saying such stupid things.


I'm not saying, "Don't take SSRI antidepressants," or, "SSRI antidepressants certainly won't work for me or anyone else." I'm saying I'd start somewhere else first because of the possible/probable side-effects and my own genetic predispositions.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

You are saying sex fixes mental health problems? Like i said.. total dogshit.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> No, I'm not. If depression hasn't lead to disinterest in sex, sex can be beneficial for the reasons I've mentioned.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying, "Don't take SSRI antidepressants," or, "SSRI antidepressants certainly won't work for me or anyone else." I'm saying I'd start somewhere else first because of the possible side-effects and my own genetic predispositions.


When people are trying to get rid of depression, one of the last things they would think about is sex


----------



## Lacius (May 15, 2017)

mech said:


> You are saying sex fixes mental health problems? Like i said.. total dogshit.


Oh, I see what's going on here. You're the one spewing "complete dogshit." Please find where I said that.



Dionicio3 said:


> When people are trying to get rid of depression, one of the last things they would think about is sex


See what I said above where I qualified it with still having an interest in sex.


----------



## Viri (May 15, 2017)

If I had an issue with popping a boner and fucking, I'd just buy some Viagra, lol. I often thought of buying some and trying it for fun.


----------



## Meteor7 (May 15, 2017)

I would recommend against it. The pharmaceutical industry is terribly corrupt, and there are many instances throughout recent history of companies fabricating scientific studies and continuing to push products they know to be ineffectual, even causing severe side effects like cancer or the very thing they were meant to prevent right up until (if) they get sued. I think the fact that depression is a disorder, meaning it's not objectively identifiable through physical tests, has allowed companies to foster this subconscious idea in people that antidepressants are for anyone who wants to be happier in general. I hope I don't need to express how dangerous that is.

But just because so many companies lie doesn't mean every single one does, and even if they did, it's _technically_ not impossible that you could see some improvement in your quality of life by taking an antidepressant, but as someone who has suffered from deep depression for most of my life as well as being someone who has NOT done extensive testing of commercial antidepressants (though I have taken Prozac in the past), my recommendation would be to focus on fixing the things in your life that actively make you sad rather than taking medication from people who would just as soon give you cancer for a nickel than help you. Exercise seems to do wonders as well, so try that.


----------



## linuxares (May 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> I'm not saying, "Don't take SSRI antidepressants," or, "SSRI antidepressants certainly won't work for me or anyone else." I'm saying I'd start somewhere else first because of the possible/probable side-effects and my own genetic predispositions.


"I am not depressed and don't take antidepressants, but if I did require antidepressants, I would not take SSRI antidepressants, since my DNA test shows that I'm C;C for that SNP."

You know, there you say you would refuse to take them. It took 2 years before I begun with SSRI, I tried literally everything I could before actually start taking the pills. I can also say there are pills that can cure your "horny" problem as well if need be. I still have a fully functional sexual life even if I take them. It's not the big issue you talk about.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> No, but for numerous reasons, including but not limited to the social bonding and the release of endorphins, it can help.



The last person i would take advise from on this subject is someone like you who says 'I always give a fuck about fucking.' Spoken like a true virgin.


----------



## Lacius (May 15, 2017)

linuxares said:


> "I am not depressed and don't take antidepressants, but if I did require antidepressants, I would not take SSRI antidepressants, since my DNA test shows that I'm C;C for that SNP."
> 
> You know, there you say you would refuse to take them. It took 2 years before I begun with SSRI, I tried literally everything I could before actually start taking the pills. I can also say there are pills that can cure your "horny" problem as well if need be. I still have a fully functional sexual life even if I take them. It's not the big issue you talk about.


I explained what I meant by "wouldn't take them" already. I didn't mean I would absolutely refuse to try them after exhausting all other options. I also never said they would certainly result in side-effects, and I perfectly acknowledged the genetic variations in people, as well as the probabilities associated with those predispositions. I'm not making it out to be some big issue that should absolutely affect everyone. I'm acknowledging the variable risks of a specific side-effect, and I included how that specifically pertained to me.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why? It's not like sex is some magical thing that can cure depression


Going by various threads around here you have some issues with sex, that or are American.

Anyway for some sex is a fairly important part of life, something by which they don't necessarily validate themselves but certainly consider a key part of their life. Take it away, or worse still prevent it by being unable to achieve erection, and that can have knock on effects. Granted as others said most antidepressants are less happy fun time pills and more condition management, and dick not working is more "man, I have had a shit week and now me old fella don't stand to attention" than what some seem to imagine chemical depression being. Though at the same time many anti depressants are advised to come with a measure of change of lifestyle and to avoid various stressful situations. Equally even if it is less of a concern for you then it might be for those you have sex with, looking at http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0174129 (there is a bar chart at the end) difficulties with sex is a small but significant component, apparently more than drink and drugs, and I am willing to wager it plays a role in several others there (it is not entirely true but "nobody cheats in a happy relationship" contains some amount of truth at least).


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Going by various threads around here you have some issues with sex, that or are American.
> 
> Anyway for some sex is a fairly important part of life, something by which they don't necessarily validate themselves but certainly consider a key part of their life. Take it away, or worse still prevent it by being unable to achieve erection, and that can have knock on effects. Granted as others said most antidepressants are less happy fun time pills and more condition management, and dick not working is more "man, I have had a shit week and now me old fella don't stand to attention" than what some seem to imagine chemical depression being. Though at the same time many anti depressants are advised to come with a measure of change of lifestyle and to avoid various stressful situations. Equally even if it is less of a concern for you then it might be for those you have sex with, looking at http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0174129 (there is a bar chart at the end) difficulties with sex is a small but significant component, apparently more than drink and drugs, and I am willing to wager it plays a role in several others there (it is not entirely true but "nobody cheats in a happy relationship" contains some amount of truth at least).


"Various threads" Ok? I don't quite remember me talking about this subject before


----------



## Lacius (May 15, 2017)

mech said:


> The last person i would take advise from on this subject is someone like you who says 'I always give a fuck about fucking.' Spoken like a true virgin.


That statement was somewhat tongue-in-cheek, and it was to highlight that, personally, my mood would be negatively affected by a decreased sex drive. That's perfectly reasonable. Please get over yourself. It doesn't discount anything else I've said on the topic.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2017)

Many times a sort of sexually suggestive/themed image pops up you retorted with a "delet this" image of some form, despite it being nothing even close to bruising the forum rules. I may have read too much into that but it was a fairly consistent theme.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Many times a sort of sexually suggestive/themed image pops up you retorted with a "delet this" image of some form, despite it being nothing even close to bruising the forum rules. I may have read too much into that but it was a fairly consistent theme.


When I post that, it's obviously a joke


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

When they say sexual dysfunction is can be the inability to ejaculate, not just stopping you get an erection which i suppose can be just as upsetting lol.




Lacius said:


> That statement was somewhat tongue-in-cheek, and it was to highlight that, personally, my mood would be negatively affected by a decreased sex drive. That's perfectly reasonable. Please get over yourself. It doesn't discount anything else I've said on the topic.



-snip - what ever.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2017)

I forgot about that one and "stop, I'm sore" is less common but no less bothersome to those which experience it.


----------



## Lacius (May 15, 2017)

mech said:


> When they say sexual dysfunction is can be the inability to ejaculate, not just stopping you get an erection which i suppose can be just as upsetting lol.


SSRI antidepressants have been linked to sexual dysfunctions including decreased sex drive, erection problems, orgasm problems, ejaculation problems, and others. I'm looking at one NCBI study right now that cites loss of physical sensation as another side-effect linked to SSRI antidepressants. Other studies attribute some of these side-effects to negative effects on a person's mental state, relationships with others, etc.



mech said:


> Back tracking and still pushing insults. Class A bellend.


You need to get off your high horse. I'm not insulting you. I'm not backtracking. You're the one jumping in calling my comments "dogshit" and calling me a "bellend" without contributing anything of substance to the discourse. I'm legitimately sorry if the facts offend you, but the sexual dysfunction sometimes attributed to SSRI antidepressants can be a major issue. That doesn't mean SSRI antidepressants will always cause these side-effects, with or without the genetic predispositions, and even if they do, that doesn't mean SSRI antidepressants aren't right for a person.

I feel like I've been very fair throughout this whole conversation. I think you need to grow up and stop throwing around crass insults (without contributing anything of substance to the discourse, as I've already mentioned), regardless of whether or not you disagree with me.


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2017)

I took them once and ended up the second result. Instead of helping with my depression, I ended up with suicidal tendencies. Now that was back in my teen years, so that could have made a differences to how I was going to react them. Unfortunately I don't have proper health insurance and haven't been on them since I moved across the country.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> SSRI antidepressants have been linked to sexual dysfunctions including decreased sex drive, erection problems, orgasm problems, ejaculation problems, and others. I'm looking at one NCBI study right now that cites loss of physical sensation as another side-effect linked to SSRI antidepressants. Other studies attribute some of these side-effects to negative effects on a person's mental state, relationships with others, etc.
> 
> 
> You need to get off your high horse. I'm not insulting you. I'm not backtracking. You're the one jumping in calling my comments "dogshit" and calling me a "bellend" without contributing anything of substance to the discourse. I'm legitimately sorry if the facts offend you, but the sexual dysfunction sometimes attributed to SSRI antidepressants can be a major issue. That doesn't mean SSRI antidepressants will always cause these side-effects, with or without the genetic predispositions, and even if they do, that doesn't mean SSRI antidepressants aren't right for a person.
> ...



Just because you make crap up doesn't make it gospel, all you have added to this thread is you 'give a fuck about fucking' and shown how immature you are. You have no idea what you are talking about. If you post like a moron you are going to get treated like one.


----------



## proflayton123 (May 15, 2017)

I take Prozac, it helps for me


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> I take Prozac, it helps for me


That's the one I take


----------



## proflayton123 (May 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's the one I take



What mg do you take? I take 40mg


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> I take Prozac, it helps for me



Its called 'fluoxetine' in the UK and is one of the most popular ones to be given out.


----------



## proflayton123 (May 15, 2017)

mech said:


> Its called 'fluoxetine' in the UK and is one of the most popular ones to be given out.



Prozac, fluoxetine. Same thing after all, it is indeed but I personally call it Prozac. It appears to be, previously was on setraline but it didn't help really.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> What mg do you take? I take 40mg


10mg


mech said:


> Its called 'fluoxetine' in the UK and is one of the most popular ones to be given out.


Actually, there was a recent name change


----------



## linuxares (May 15, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I took them once and ended up the second result. Instead of helping with my depression, I ended up with suicidal tendencies. Now that was back in my teen years, so that could have made a differences to how I was going to react them. Unfortunately I don't have proper health insurance and haven't been on them since I moved across the country.


It's unforunantly common if you have suicidal thoughs already these can make it worse since you suddenly get energy to be able to both think about it and have the energy to actually take your life. That's why they sometime are a double edged sword.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



proflayton123 said:


> Prozac, fluoxetine. Same thing after all, it is indeed but I personally call it Prozac. It appears to be, previously was on setraline but it didn't help really.


Sertralin gave me heart issues! My pulse was sometimes as low as 30... that was some dangerious shit.


----------



## Lacius (May 15, 2017)

mech said:


> Just because you make crap up doesn't make it gospel


I haven't made anything up, aside from my own subjective feelings about my sex drive.



mech said:


> all you have added to this thread is you 'give a fuck about fucking'


Are we going to ignore the information I've provided on sexual dysfunction sometimes associated with SSRI antidepressants, the very specific genetic factors involved, the mental factors associated with the aforementioned sexual dysfunction, etc.? I'm starting to think you're not being serious and that I'm being trolled if you're going to say I've literally contributed nothing else.



mech said:


> all you have added to this thread is you 'give a fuck about fucking' and shown how immature you are.


I do give a fuck about fucking. Most people do, which is why the possible sexual dysfunction associated with SSRI antidepressants can be a real issue for some. I'm not going to apologize for giving a fuck about fucking, because that would be a lie. There's nothing wrong with not being sexually repressed.



mech said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.


Well, I do know what I'm talking about. I have a background in biology, genetic testing is a hobby of mine, and I verified some of the later information I posted using some articles on Google Scholar.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I took them once and ended up the second result. Instead of helping with my depression, I ended up with suicidal tendencies. Now that was back in my teen years, so that could have made a differences to how I was going to react them. Unfortunately I don't have proper health insurance and haven't been on them since I moved across the country.


Out of curiosity, why don't you have proper insurance?


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2017)

linuxares said:


> It's unforunantly common if you have suicidal thoughs already these can make it worse since you suddenly get energy to be able to both think about it and have the energy to actually take your life. That's why they sometime are a double edged sword.


That's also why my dog is a medical pet.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)

linuxares said:


> It's unforunantly common if you have suicidal thoughs already these can make it worse since you suddenly get energy to be able to both think about it and have the energy to actually take your life. That's why they sometime are a double edged sword.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


God damn, how did you survive with a pulse that low?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 10mg
> 
> Actually, there was a recent name change




Prozac was name given to it by the people who patented it, now its expired and others can produce it, its actually fluoxetine.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)

mech said:


> Prozac was name given to it by the people who patented it, now its expired and others can produce it, its actually fluoxetine.


Oh, cool

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That's also why my dog is a medical pet.


Ooo, I want to see your dog


----------



## linuxares (May 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> God damn, how did you survive with a pulse that low?


It was dips, thankfully it returns back quite fast. But holyshit you get dissy.... and afraid.

How I can describe it first you feel a hard "thump" in your heart. Then you feel light headed and your heart beats really, really hard. You could feel each pounding. It's like that for like 5-10 seconds. It got trigged more often when I was stressed.

The Doctor never had heard about it before, but as soon as I stopped. They disappeared.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> I haven't made anything up, aside from my own subjective feelings about my sex drive.
> 
> 
> Are we going to ignore the information I've provided on sexual dysfunction sometimes associated with SSRI antidepressants, the very specific genetic factors involved, the mental factors associated with the aforementioned sexual dysfunction, etc.? I'm starting to think you're not being serious and that I'm being trolled if you're going to say I've literally contributed nothing else.
> ...




You posted one copy and paste sentence after you got called out for talking shit, well done.


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Ooo, I want to see your dog


I'll take a picture of him in a bit and post in another thread.


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> How does it make you feel?
> 
> I've never used it but am interested in experiencing it.



I take Citalopram and Zolpiden for a year now.
They help me a lot and get you really high before bedtime, it's funny.

My life has been shitty, but I think it would have been way worse without the meds.
I plan on leaving them once I get better though.



Jao Chu said:


> I was prescribed Citalopram (antidepressant of the SSRI class) and it permanently changed my personality for the worse.
> 
> I urge anybody who is prescribed SSRI medicines to STOP taking them immediately.
> 
> ...



They're helping me though, I guess it changes from person to person.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)

linuxares said:


> It was dips, thankfully it returns back quite fast. But holyshit you get dissy.... and afraid.
> 
> How I can describe it first you feel a hard "thump" in your heart. Then you feel light headed and your heart beats really, really hard. You could feel each pounding. It's like that for like 5-10 seconds. It got trigged more often when I was stressed.


Wow, that really must suck, at least it's not for long periods of time


----------



## Lacius (May 15, 2017)

mech said:


> You posted one copy and paste sentence after you got called out for talking shit, well done.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 15, 2017)

I've been on 2 different kinds. First one (escitalopram) worked pretty well as a solution to the dysfunction that comes with a diagnosed mood disorder. Definitely didn't get me feeling jolly or 'colourful' though so unless you need it don't bother.
Current one (citalopram) has been quite bad for my mania but I know that's not the case for everyone.


----------



## ov3rkill (May 15, 2017)

Anti-depressants
Controlling tools of your system
Making life more tolerable
Making life more tolerable


----------



## Hanafuda (May 15, 2017)

Nah. I like weed. Can't do that anymore though, so single-malt scotch but only when I've been a good boy.


----------



## Joe88 (May 15, 2017)

No but my friends cat does


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

Usually you will be prescribed anti depressants for a fixed amount of time in hope that you habituate to life after you have been on the meds,you should have the ability to cope with life easier.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 15, 2017)

Viri said:


> Yes. I used to get panic attacks. If you've ever had a panic attack, you'd know how much hell those are. I used to wake up with them sometimes. I also had severe anxiety, and was paranoid easy.
> 
> After I started taking anti depress last yearish, the anxiety went down by around, I dunno 40%, and I'm less paranoid. I rarely have any panic attacks. As for side effects, eh, I end up with a stomach ache once in a blue moon after taking them, no real side effects. I also cannot drink any alcohol anymore, which sucks.
> 
> But ya, see a therapist if you wanna try anti depressants, they can fuck you up, if you try the wrong kind, or get the wrong dose.



I have similar symptoms to those. I'll check with a doctor then.



Meteor7 said:


> I would recommend against it. The pharmaceutical industry is terribly corrupt, and there are many instances throughout recent history of companies fabricating scientific studies and continuing to push products they know to be ineffectual, even causing severe side effects like cancer or the very thing they were meant to prevent right up until (if) they get sued. I think the fact that depression is a disorder, meaning it's not objectively identifiable through physical tests, has allowed companies to foster this subconscious idea in people that antidepressants are for anyone who wants to be happier in general. I hope I don't need to express how dangerous that is.
> 
> But just because so many companies lie doesn't mean every single one does, and even if they did, it's _technically_ not impossible that you could see some improvement in your quality of life by taking an antidepressant, but as someone who has suffered from deep depression for most of my life as well as being someone who has NOT done extensive testing of commercial antidepressants (though I have taken Prozac in the past), my recommendation would be to focus on fixing the things in your life that actively make you sad rather than taking medication from people who would just as soon give you cancer for a nickel than help you. Exercise seems to do wonders as well, so try that.



That's sounds awful but I'm just willing to risk it if it can improve my life by being a bit pessimistic and more optimistic, though, it's entirely dependable from what I've read.



linuxares said:


> It's unforunantly common if you have suicidal thoughs already these can make it worse since you suddenly get energy to be able to both think about it and have the energy to actually take your life. That's why they sometime are a double edged sword.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I admit I've had suicidal thoughts and if it pushed me to actually commit it I don't know how I'd react.


----------



## VzUh (May 15, 2017)

for personal experience, I say not. that shit not fixed anything, and gave me lots of troubles

I know, this is not a extense explanation, but It's my experience. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I have similar symptoms to those. I'll check with a doctor then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All the Doctor will do is asses you, try you on one type for a month or two and if you don't get along with it or the side affects are our weighing the positives then he will reduce the dose until it's out your system and try another type until you find one that works for you. If you try one and it does nothing and have no side affects he will increase the dose and you go from there. The first week of taking any will make you feel fuzzy but that soon passes. No harm in trying anti depressants. People will take cocain and drink excessive amounts and tell you prescription drugs are the anti christ. Don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## linuxares (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I admit I've had suicidal thoughts and if it pushed me to actually commit it I don't know how I'd react.


 Well, if you try my mindset when I was suicidal in my very early teens is that suicide is a pathetic and a wuss way to go, since I know it would hurt someone. Like did I seriously have enough issues to warrent a suicide?
It took sometime to get to that conclusion but it helped.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 15, 2017)

my dog takes Prozac i think... i know its a "pro" something.


----------



## Viri (May 16, 2017)

Lucifer666 said:


> I've been on 2 different kinds. First one (escitalopram) worked pretty well as a solution to the dysfunction that comes with a diagnosed mood disorder. Definitely didn't get me feeling jolly or 'colourful' though so unless you need it don't bother.


That's the one I take. It works ok.


----------



## whiteglovian (May 16, 2017)

I take Zoloft, and it makes everything worse. Although I have anxious outbursts less often, that really isn't saying much. I also feel more depressed with it, even self-harming on multiple occasions.
EDIT: I have taken the medication for almost 3 years. It started to work after a year of taking them, the rest was Risperidone's job. I also attempted to change the meds with my doctor, but she did not listen.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (May 16, 2017)

I'm on them now. They help a little I guess. You really need the help of a professional to get the right dosage and medication though. You might go through a few different meds and dosages before you get it right to where it helps. But stick it out and keep to it and somethings bound to help.

I've been seeing professionals since 2009 and I still feel like I need more meds lol

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Kinda.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to avoid doctors. In theory, antidepressants would make one's daily life a little less shitty and more colourful, or at least that's the idea.


Don't be irresponsible. Those are serious drugs.
Not something that should be taken while sticking to the whim of avoiding doctors.


----------



## swabbo (May 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> How does it make you feel?
> 
> I've never used it but am interested in experiencing it.



When I was as school I had a friend who suffered from depression, the medication he took for it had depression as a side-effect so i'm not sure what help that had


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

swabbo said:


> When I was as school I had a friend who suffered from depression, the medication he took for it had depression as a side-effect so i'm not sure what help that had


How does that even work lmao
"Hey here's some anti-depressants. By the way, there's a slight chance you might get _more_ depressed."


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

To start I'll give you the standard I'm not a doctor thing.

I've never tried them myself. According to what I've read they tend to have little effect on their own and most of their power comes from the placebo effect. If I'm in a shit mood I'll do some exercise.


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 16, 2017)

If anyone is on the fence: Follow your doctors. They know how shit works and are trying their best to help you.

Google the meds too, to see side affects and if they affect you, and talk to your doctor about them.

I'm under Citalopram and Zolpiden right now so it's kinda hard to make sense, but trust me, there's no harm in trying, if something doesn't work let them have you try something else. 

Good luck my friends, we'll all get better one day; live in peace, away from these evil figures that pursue us, live calm and quiet with nature as our only anti dep.

Good night.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2017)

Lacius said:


> Out of curiosity, why don't you have proper insurance?


I didn't get a notification on your reply
I don't consider it "proper" due to their extremely spotty coverage. I get my insurance through my job, but they are really spotty to what they will cover, how much they will cover, or even if it will be covered. Like my doctor appointment was suppose to be covered all things included, but then they didn't cover 120$ because I came out with a prescription. Or they were suppose to cover my entire ER visit, but didn't cover part of it because vague confusing reason.


----------



## Sliter (May 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've been trying to avoid doctors. In theory, antidepressants would make one's daily life a little less shitty and more colourful, or at least that's the idea.


running around trees also do that... if you want medicine, go see a doctor! :/
if you don't want see a doctor look for alternatives, not medicate yourself, this is very dangerous


----------



## linuxares (May 16, 2017)

ebflover777 said:


> I take Zoloft, and it makes everything worse. Although I have anxious outbursts less often, that really isn't saying much. I also feel more depressed with it, even self-harming on multiple occasions.
> EDIT: I have taken the medication for almost 3 years. It started to work after a year of taking them, the rest was Risperidone's job. I also attempted to change the meds with my doctor, but she did not listen.


I'm not saying they're the wrong medication but it sounds like you should try another version. I wen't through 4 different once before I found one without heavy side effects.

Also if the doctor doesn't listen, you go to another one or demand another one. It's your health and life we talking about. Not a broken toy.


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

I use unconventional means for dealing with depression and anxiety as the negative side effects of prescription SSRIs and benzodiazepines make them rather unsavory to me, and quite honestly don't work that well for me. I take a weekly dose of LSD for depression and a daily dose of kratom for anxiety and to curve alcoholism (both nonaddictive in the traditional sense; of course there's emotional dependence at times but all it takes is will power to overcome) and I live rather comfortably. I have absolutely no negative side effects, mentally or physically. Of course this is what works best for me, and I'm in no way advocating their use over a doctor's recommendation, especially since one is highly illegal in most places. It's a sad fact of life seeing as LSD is possibly one of the safest substances on the face of the planet, and offers an immense amount of benefits, but that's the world we live in.


----------



## Youkai (May 16, 2017)

For my GF they worked for some time but than they kinda stopped working ....

I took different ones to fight against my sleeping disorder and damn my life became much much worse so bad that I sometimes thought I would preffer to die -.-V
I stoped taking them and I got much better again, only the sleeping disorder remained.


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

Youkai said:


> For my GF they worked for some time but than they kinda stopped working ....
> 
> I took different ones to fight against my sleeping disorder and damn my life became much much worse so bad that I sometimes thought I would preffer to die -.-V
> I stoped taking them and I got much better again, only the sleeping disorder remained.


Why the hell would a doctor give you anti-depressants for a sleeping disorder? Sounds like a quack that deserves to have his license yanked.


----------



## Youkai (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> Why the hell would a doctor give you anti-depressants for a sleeping disorder? Sounds like a quack that deserves to have his license yanked.



dunno about America but as far as I have heard and read this is rather normal in Germany ... 
There are Antidepressants that make you more active and some that make you sleepy so he gave me 2 or 3 different ones of the sleepy pills but I still could not sleep in the night and was completely done for every day, could hardly work anymore.


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

Youkai said:


> dunno about America but as far as I have heard and read this is rather normal in Germany ...
> There are Antidepressants that make you more active and some that make you sleepy so he gave me 2 or 3 different ones of the sleepy pills but I still could not sleep in the night and was completely done for every day, could hardly work anymore.


Most generic anti-depressants are SSRIs (selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors) meaning they're meant for people with off balance serotonin levels, but they are hardly sedating in most cases. Eszopiclone is one of the common sleeping medications in the US, which is specifically for insomnia, but it has the tendency to cause weird hallucinations if one fights the sleep.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 16, 2017)

Joom said:


> I use unconventional means for dealing with depression and anxiety as the negative side effects of prescription SSRIs and benzodiazepines make them rather unsavory to me, and quite honestly don't work that well for me. I take a weekly dose of LSD for depression and a daily dose of kratom for anxiety and to curve alcoholism (both nonaddictive in the traditional sense; of course there's emotional dependence at times but all it takes is will power to overcome) and I live rather comfortably. I have absolutely no negative side effects, mentally or physically. Of course this is what works best for me, and I'm in no way advocating their use over a doctor's recommendation, especially since one is highly illegal in most places. It's a sad fact of life seeing as LSD is possibly one of the safest substances on the face of the planet, and offers an immense amount of benefits, but that's the world we live in.




LSD is not safe, it puts holes in your brain.


----------



## Youkai (May 16, 2017)

Just looked it up in an old thread I made where I was reporting about the heavy side effects.
One of the Antidepressants I took was called Mirtazapin


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

mech said:


> LSD is not safe, it puts holes in your brain.


Thanks for trying. Insert $2 to play again. LSD has no neurotoxicity whatsoever, so if you're gonna try trolling at least be a bit more creative.


----------



## Kourin (May 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> How does it make you feel?
> 
> I've never used it but am interested in experiencing it.


I was on them for a bit awhile ago when I was going through depression, they made me feel better and helped a bit with my anxiety.
What really helped me was seeing a psychologist though, talking things through with a professional that isn't biased for or against you and what's going on does a lot more good than just popping some pills like they're a magic fix.


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

Youkai said:


> Just looked it up in an old thread I made where I was reporting about the heavy side effects.
> One of the Antidepressants I took was called Mirtazapin


Yeah, unfortunately that seems to be used as a blanket medication as it makes some people drowsy. Your doctor shouldn't have tried to take the cheap route.


----------



## Todderbert (May 16, 2017)

I've tried them all.  Mainly for GAD, that happened after a surgery.  The number one thing I hated about ADs was lack of feeling.  There were others with bad side effects for me, Cymbalta...that was not a cool one, and Lexapro...that one is a stay away forever one for me.  If I was forced to pick one it would be Zoloft followed by Prozac.  Im staying far and  away from them atm.  Living in chronic pain isn't helping but for those SSRIs and SNRIs the DRs can keep them.  The best help is Cognitive Behavioral Therapy.  I had a Psychologist that was great, just damned expensive...surprising how simple things you can do help calm anxiety and lessen depression without a dependency on meds.


----------



## JustMeDaFaq (May 16, 2017)

Tried several medicaments 7years ago.
Didn't felt better after taking any of them.
 Tho, had Problems that needed to be resolved, where medicaments just couldn't help. Made me actually more depressive, seeing that even our modern medicine coulndt help me.

Tho, im doing much better now. Not even thinking about suicide anymore. Depression ist also almost completely gone. Feeling good.

Il think it helps to thinking about what would be an life you would be happy with, and trying to get there instead of giving up. It's may not easy, but it's worth it.

But, heared of people where the medicaments helped, so just try it.
Just get professional help, they can help you find the right Dose and medicaments. Also those medicaments can make things worse, so make sure you're in contact with your doc!

Sorry for my english, don't talk much about those topics in english


----------



## Joom (May 16, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Living in chronic pain isn't helping


If you live in a place where kratom is legal I highly recommend it. It's an all natural opioid receptor agonist that's in the same family as the coffee plant. It's nowhere near as dangerous as synthetic opiates but has nearly the same effects. Next to being great for anxiety it does wonders for the herniated disc I have. It's super cheap (roughly $20 for an ounce through legal channels), and has no potential for withdrawal. Another thing I liked about it is that it doesn't cause the nausea and drowsiness like prescription painkillers. You can brew it into a tea, or take the straight powdered leaf (but this method is incredibly bitter). I recommend red vein Indonesian if you do decide to give it a try. I know many aren't privy to narcotics and narcotic-like drugs, but this one has been incredibly helpful to me over the years.


----------



## erman1337 (May 16, 2017)

I dont, i dont even know what it does really


----------



## Quantumcat (May 16, 2017)

I haven't read all the comments, but don't take them if you don't need to. I was on some for a while. They don't make you feel happy, just kind of blah like you don't care enough about anything to actually get upset, and they make you put on weight and stop you from sleeping (although when you do sleep you get vivid dreams).


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 16, 2017)

I took a prescription-based one for a few months. Didn't make me feel better but allowed me to sleep normally.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2017)

There are many antidepressants that kill you when you don't respect dosage and take them at the appropriate times.
Many create a dependency, so if you don't keep taking them at the right intervals they kill you.
Many require you to reduce dosage in a controlled progressive way before leaving them, in order for them not to kill you.
A friend of mine that suffered brain damage and requires antidepressants is taking a drug with those characteristics now.
As I said:


sarkwalvein said:


> Don't be irresponsible. Those are serious drugs.
> Not something that should be taken while sticking to the whim of avoiding doctors.



PS: When I write kill you, I mean literally kill you. Like the "you die" kind of kill you.


----------



## iannoah440 (May 16, 2017)

Don´t do it, even if you take them you get sad because it can give you the feeling you can´t be happy without them. try doing the stuff you like the most and talk to as many people as possible.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> I dont, i dont even know what it does really


I find it a good thing to have a working knowledge of various classes of drugs and illnesses out there.
The quick overview then,
Chemical depression.
When someone says they are depressed or sad then that is one thing, chemical depression can look kind of similar but where you might take your mate out for a night on the town if their girlfriend dumped them such things probably won't help much for the chemical variety of depression, do absolutely continue to support people you know should they be diagnosed with it but that alone may not do the trick. It can get really bad as well and people then don't want to do anything.
Chemical depression is then where your brain fails to produce enough of certain neurotransmitters, usually dopamine and serotonin but I will leave that for now. There are however various other chemicals you can take that force more of them to be where they need to be to allow people to function more normally.
"More" in the previous sentence is a key thing though. Some mentioned not feeling much of anything, or feeling the same regardless. For some this is quite distressing and can cause them to want to stop, though I tend to see this more for more serious conditions like bipolar people. Stopping is also a problem with some of these as the way they work means your brain may lack the ability to produce even the reduced amount you were producing to begin with*. Usually only for a short while but that can be enough to have some horrible things happen. This is why you are always discouraged from stopping suddenly and have someone which knows what they are doing monitor you as you lower the dose and eventually cease.

Being chemicals they can have all sorts of other effects as well, hence some here mentioning being given them for sleep disorders.

*I often find some people are more familiar with illicit drugs and will know something about cocaine blues (good song as well) or the thing where people on MDMA/ecstasy will want to take a final hit as the night ends but it does nothing or very little (your brain used up all its reserves, with antidepressants then this has probably been going on for months so imagine how bad that can be).


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 16, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> If anyone is on the fence: Follow your doctors. They know how shit works and are trying their best to help you.
> 
> Google the meds too, to see side affects and if they affect you, and talk to your doctor about them.
> 
> ...




Last part didn't make much sense, but I had already taken my meds that night 
the rest still counts.


----------



## DontShootUp (May 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> How does it make you feel?



Different ones make you feel different ways. I was on Lexapro. It definitely made me feel better. Eventually I was in a position that I felt like I didnt need them anymore, so I tapered off.




Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've never used it but am interested in experiencing it.


It's not an "experience" really. They don't get you high or drastically change the way you feel physically unless you have nausea or something as a result of your depression. If you need them, it's REALLY not hard to get a prescription. Talk to your doctor. If you start taking them, you need a steady supply. The withdrawals from them area bitch.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (May 17, 2017)

Never take a psychiatric drug without being seen by a doctor and being properly diagnosed. It could be something other than depression that could be worsened by taking the incorrect drug. On top of that there are many different antidepressants and a doctor will help find the one that works best for you. Take it from someone who is actually diagnose with multiple mental health problems.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

I've gotten anti depressants prescribed before.
All I can say is that it made me feel even more horrible.
Suicidal thoughts and tenancies grew, entire body felt horribly weak, constantly tired.

Docs gave me 3 Prozac tablets a day for a long time.

No, I'd rather be depressed then that horrible again.


----------



## bennyman123abc (May 17, 2017)

Roxie Mika said:


> That's not how it works. If you want something that's gonna make you feel happy and goofy, smoke weed or something.
> Antidepressants are meant to help people whose brains don't properly produce and use dopamine and/or serotonin. Not only will it not do much of anything for you if you don't have that issue, it could actively make you feel ill.
> For example, it could cause your brain to produce too much serotonin (serotonin syndrome). That's a really, really unpleasant feeling; you get shaky and anxious, your heartbeat becomes elevated and possibly irregular, you'll have mood swings, and your body temperature will skyrocket.
> It's a bad time and then some.
> ...


This couldn't have been said better. I use different psychiatric and motivation methods to get by depression. If you want to know more, feel free to PM me.  I am always happy to help!


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 17, 2017)

Roxie Mika said:


> For example, it could cause your brain to produce too much serotonin (serotonin syndrome). That's a really, really unpleasant feeling; you get shaky and anxious, your heartbeat becomes elevated and possibly irregular, you'll have mood swings, and your body temperature will skyrocket.
> It's a bad time and then some.


Serotonin syndrome is up to this point the worst experience of my life, and its happened on more than one occasion. It's hard to explain, but even something simple like licking your lips takes a major feat of willpower because it feels like your brain is disconnected from your body. Extreme irrational horror, like you just KNOW you're at death's door (even if you may not be). Not to mention intense muscle spasms that turn your back and shoulders into rocks.


Joom said:


> If you live in a place where kratom is legal I highly recommend it. It's an all natural opioid receptor agonist that's in the same family as the coffee plant. It's nowhere near as dangerous as synthetic opiates but has nearly the same effects. Next to being great for anxiety it does wonders for the herniated disc I have. It's super cheap (roughly $20 for an ounce through legal channels), and has no potential for withdrawal. Another thing I liked about it is that it doesn't cause the nausea and drowsiness like prescription painkillers. You can brew it into a tea, or take the straight powdered leaf (but this method is incredibly bitter). I recommend red vein Indonesian if you do decide to give it a try. I know many aren't privy to narcotics and narcotic-like drugs, but this one has been incredibly helpful to me over the years.


Kratom is great, but be careful not to get addicted, it can cause withdrawals similar to opiates.


DontShootUp said:


> Different ones make you feel different ways. I was on Lexapro. It definitely made me feel better. Eventually I was in a position that I felt like I didnt need them anymore, so I tapered off.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an "experience" really. They don't get you high or drastically change the way you feel physically unless you have nausea or something as a result of your depression. If you need them, it's REALLY not hard to get a prescription. Talk to your doctor. If you start taking them, you need a steady supply. The withdrawals from them area bitch.


And speaking of withdrawals, SSRI, SNRI, etc. withdrawals are pretty nasty. You can't describe the "brain shocks" to anyone who hasn't experienced it.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

I do sometimes. I'm really on and off them. Sometimes i'm like fuck it, my life is trash, other times im the happiest person you would meet


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 17, 2017)

I take them. Some days they work better than others, but I can definitely notice when I DON'T take them

@Saiyan Lusitano normally I'm pro self-DX, but in the case of things that require a prescription like depression, you need to go and have a professional prescribe drugs. The problem with self-prescription in this case is that the medication is based on body chemistry, and isn't an exact science that's measurable yet. Doctors are the best equipped to see if a medication isn't working and adjust it accordingly


----------



## Stephano (May 17, 2017)

I take Citalopram. I've been taking it since i was diagnosed with Aspergers over 10 years ago. I don't feel different most of the time but if i don't take it for more than 1.5 weeks, I can CERTAINLY feel a difference.


----------



## Jax_Ripper (May 17, 2017)

I take Xanax ,risperdone,efferox,omeprazole and b-1, I also take anti- nausea medicine.

I can tell you from experience, that it's not the greatest thing in the world, but I need these medicines to control me and help with the anxiety, cause I have agoraphobia and signs of bi-polar mix.

I would tell you not to mess with any drugs , unless you need them.

Jax

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Minox (May 17, 2017)

I'm not taking any and I'm glad that I don't have a need to do so.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 17, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I take Citalopram. I've been taking it since i was diagnosed with Aspergers over 10 years ago. I don't feel different most of the time but if i don't take it for more than 1.5 weeks, I can CERTAINLY feel a difference.


I was going to tell you to beware of benzodiazepine withdrawals, but they gave a benzo name to an SSRI. Either way, you shouldn't stop a SSRI medication.


----------



## Sheimi (May 17, 2017)

I used to many years ago. I forget what I took. I ask my dr everytime if he could prescribe me them to help living in a bad situation. He won't. So, I cope with it crying every night or alcohol.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 17, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> How does it make you feel?
> 
> I've never used it but am interested in experiencing it.


they will make you more psychotic and if you weren't suicidal before you will be after a while on anti depressants. stay away and go read some self help books. I recommend Tony Robbins "Lessons in Mastery" here's a link


it's a 6 part series and if you listen to all of it i guarantee you your life will never be the same..for the better.
good luck.


----------



## Joom (May 17, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Kratom is great, but be careful not to get addicted, it can cause withdrawals similar to opiates.


It takes an absurd amount of kratom to reach that level of withdrawal, though. In most cases the kratom withdrawal is akin to cannabis, where one suffers from insomnia and irritability for a couple days. I used to take roughly 10 grams daily for about a year, and had to quit cold turkey when the state banned it. So, I know first hand how it goes. Though I have heard reports of people suffering from worse cases that were similar to opiates when they were taking upward to an ounce daily, which like I said, is an absurd amount. These days I take 3 to 4 grams of red vein Indonesian (a highly potent strain with long lasting effects) once a day, and don't have any sort of withdrawal when I have to go a few days without, nor do I have to redose throughout the day due to the potency. Less is more when it comes to kratom I've come to find.


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 17, 2017)

I take a couple for anxiety. Just started Zoloft, so haven't been on it long enough to notice any benefit. (Though it's not having the side effects some of the others had) I also have Hydroxazine for more day to day stuff as needed... It doesn't really help the anxiety symptoms, but it makes me care a bit less and try to get on with my day. (When it doesn't completely zombify me.)


----------



## hoksyjp (May 17, 2017)

used to take zoloft... didn't think it did anything??? alcohol + friends are better PPPP


----------



## Joom (May 17, 2017)

hoksyjp said:


> used to take zoloft... didn't think it did anything??? alcohol + friends are better PPPP


Take it from an alcoholic; it's just as evil. Underage drinking is also bad, m'kay?


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 17, 2017)

Joom said:


> It takes an absurd amount of kratom to reach that level of withdrawal, though. In most cases the kratom withdrawal is akin to cannabis, where one suffers from insomnia and irritability for a couple days. I used to take roughly 10 grams daily for about a year, and had to quit cold turkey when the state banned it. So, I know first hand how it goes. Though I have heard reports of people suffering from worse cases that were similar to opiates when they were taking upward to an ounce daily, which like I said, is an absurd amount. These days I take 3 to 4 grams of red vein Indonesian (a highly potent strain with long lasting effects) once a day, and don't have any sort of withdrawal when I have to go a few days without, nor do I have to redose throughout the day due to the potency. Less is more when it comes to kratom I've come to find.


I haven't tried the red vein yet. I've only had a green and a white. Maeng Da and Borneo I think. I will go with a red vein Indonesian next time I buy some, based on what you told me.


----------



## WeedZ (May 17, 2017)

Opioids are the best antidepressants. But really, go to a doctor and see what they think. Don't listen to these people. A doctor with try different medications at varying doses until they find the one that stabilizes your serotonin levels. It's a long term investment, and you can't just decide to stop taking them. Any med that needs elevated levels to pass the blood brain barrier will build in your system. Going off of them cold will drastically drop levels in the brain and fuck you up. Good luck.


----------



## Joom (May 17, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I haven't tried the red vein yet. I've only had a green and a white. Maeng Da and Borneo I think. I will go with a red vein Indonesian next time I buy some, based on what you told me.


Indonesian and Borneo are the same strain, but the colors of the veins are what determine the effects. Red is much more sedating and better for pain management, where white is more energetic and good for anxiety. Green is a much weaker combination of those two.


----------



## SuperDan (May 17, 2017)

dont do it .. its a complete trap ... " feeling down " take these pills .. you will still feel even worse .. so you take more pills .. & get worse.. years later " feeling down " try stronger pills .. BIGGER trap ... i quit that nonsense many moons ago ... & just stick to weed .. we all get depressed ... and one way or another we all get outta that mood ... BUT THEM PILLS ARE EVIL PURE MIND CONTROL... have a smoke drink a beer whatever it takes ... but i say leave them pills  alone


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 17, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> they will make you more psychotic and if you weren't suicidal before you will be after a while on anti depressants. stay away and go read some self help books. I recommend Tony Robbins "Lessons in Mastery" here's a link
> 
> 
> it's a 6 part series and if you listen to all of it i guarantee you your life will never be the same..for the better.
> good luck.



This is one of the most misinformed things I've read on this site in a while


----------



## Stephano (May 17, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I was going to tell you to beware of benzodiazepine withdrawals, but they gave a benzo name to an SSRI. Either way, you shouldn't stop a SSRI medication.


I completely agree with you but one of the beauties of citalopram is that from what I've been told, it is one of the most harmless drugs out there. You could quit "cold turkey" and you will be fine. My experience using it is not so much as an antidepressant but rather a way to keep my emotions from going all over the place which includes Minor depression.


----------



## Bimmel (May 17, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> How does it make you feel?
> 
> I've never used it but am interested in experiencing it.


Interested. Interested..? This is nothing you should be interested in if you can avoid it.

Go see a doctor in any case.


----------



## pasc (May 17, 2017)

There are indications that oxygen supplementing is far more effective than psychotica could ever be.
A walk in the forest. O2 Supplements.
You name it.

Another nonchemical solution:
Stay. awake.
Tests indicate that staying awake severly lessens depression symptoms.

As for "wanting to try it"
Thats like taking Salt to a thirsty person... not good.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 17, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> This is one of the most misinformed things I've read on this site in a while


Only a fool would take psychiatric advice from somebody who calls themselves Total Insanity.  rofl


here's the link again. become a master of your thoughts instead.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 17, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Only a fool would take psychiatric advice from somebody who calls themselves Total Insanity.  rofl
> 
> 
> here's the link again. become a master of your thoughts instead.



I'm not giving you psychiatric advice, I'm telling you you have no idea what you're talking about. Take it from someone who's on antidepressants


----------



## GhostLatte (May 17, 2017)

I am intrigued by how SSRIs are used to treat depression despite the fact that there is little scientific evidence that suggests a connection between low levels of serotonin and depression.


----------



## Bimmel (May 17, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Only a fool would take psychiatric advice from somebody who calls themselves Total Insanity.  rofl
> 
> here's the link again.


Well, he didn't. He just said that you were misinformed.



comput3rus3r said:


> they will make you more psychotic and if you weren't suicidal before you will be after a while on anti depressants.


I think it's that part.


----------



## RaMon90 (May 17, 2017)

Thanks god i don't need it, I had many bad days and i can somehow stay calm even working 40 hours a week. Listening to music helps me as well. 
No alcohol and any other bullshit, I feel great.
I know it maybe difficult for others, enjoy life.


----------



## Joom (May 17, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Only a fool would take psychiatric advice from somebody who calls themselves Total Insanity.  rofl
> 
> 
> here's the link again. become a master of your thoughts instead.



The concept of self help makes no sense. If it's somebody else helping you it's not self help. There's also more to depression than just negative thoughts and feeling sorry for yourself. Many that are clinically diagnosed have chemical imbalances. Low serotonin, low estrogen/testosterone, an under active thyroid, and many other factors can lead to depression. It's not always just some mental hoop that someone can overcome with a change of perspective.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


> I am intrigued by how SSRIs are used to treat depression despite the fact that there is little scientific evidence that suggests a connection between low levels of serotonin and depression.


There's actually a good bit. Read up on Suicide Tuesday and the correlation between MDMA use and depression.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 18, 2017)

Joom said:


> The concept of self help makes no sense. If it's somebody else helping you it's not self help. There's also more to depression than just negative thoughts and feeling sorry for yourself. Many that are clinically diagnosed have chemical imbalances. Low serotonin, low estrogen/testosterone, an under active thyroid, and many other factors can lead to depression. It's not always just some mental hoop that someone can overcome with a change of perspective.


That ^^


----------



## SG854 (May 18, 2017)

Joom said:


> The concept of self help makes no sense. If it's somebody else helping you it's not self help.


This video explains that perfectly.




Joom said:


> Many that are clinically diagnosed have chemical imbalances. Low serotonin, low estrogen/testosterone, an under active thyroid, and many other factors can lead to depression. It's not always just some mental hoop that someone can overcome with a change of perspective.


Yes, telling someone to think happy thoughts isn't going to work if there is something wrong in their brain chemistry. What needs to be done is something that physically alters the chemistry in the brain. Interestingly many psychologists get into the field so they can fix there own problems, they are some of the most depressed people. Which they see as a positive trait because its a lot easier to help people if you went through the same experiences yourself. Being a therapist or a counselor in the NHS, part of the training is to address your own difficulties, since everybody has them. I did take a psychology class in college, though it was only one class I took.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (May 18, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> dont do it .. its a complete trap ... " feeling down " take these pills .. you will still feel even worse .. so you take more pills .. & get worse.. years later " feeling down " try stronger pills .. BIGGER trap ... i quit that nonsense many moons ago ... & just stick to weed .. we all get depressed ... and one way or another we all get outta that mood ... BUT THEM PILLS ARE EVIL PURE MIND CONTROL... have a smoke drink a beer whatever it takes ... but i say leave them pills  alone


If the medication makes it worse, then you have a different problem than what the medication helps with, which most times can worsen the symptoms of the actual problem.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 18, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> If the medication makes it worse, then you have a different problem than what the medication helps with, which most times can worsen the symptoms of the actual problem.


Or the dosage is wrong. For instance, 10mg of Fluoxitine was ok for me before I began building a resistance to it, but 20mg is almost worse than taking nothing at all

Body chemistry is weird


----------



## TheCyberQuake (May 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Only a fool would take psychiatric advice from somebody who calls themselves Total Insanity.  rofl
> 
> 
> here's the link again. become a master of your thoughts instead.



People who think this way either don't have any mental illness or have it so slight it's easy to control. You can't think away brain chemistry imbalances.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 18, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> People who think this way either don't have any mental illness or have it so slight it's easy to control. You can't think away brain chemistry imbalances.


You're wrong. your thoughts produce the chemistry. it's the easiest thing to prove. If you think about something that makes you happy... the sentence itself proves the point. The thought is what creates the emotion. Big business pharma spends billions trying to convince people otherwise.


----------



## Aurora Wright (May 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> You're wrong. your thoughts produce the chemistry. it's the easiest thing to prove. If you think about something that makes you happy... the sentence itself proves the point. The thought is what creates the emotion. Big business pharma spends billions trying to convince people otherwise.


"Thinking it away" isn't as easy as you make it sound. If it was that easy no one would have chronic depression.
Is it possible to treat depression by counseling and without meds? Yes. But it's harder. Here they recommend a two-sided approach.
Is it true that in the US psych drugs are often abused? Also yes, it happened with someone I cared about, who ended up in the hospital because of interactions among _5 drugs_ and they didn't have any counseling, just the drugs.


----------



## proflayton123 (May 18, 2017)

This thread has gotten quite controversial.. not sure how to feel about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## proflayton123 (May 18, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Or the dosage is wrong. For instance, 10mg of Fluoxitine was ok for me before I began building a resistance to it, but 20mg is almost worse than taking nothing at all
> 
> Body chemistry is weird



I take 40mg myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> You're wrong. your thoughts produce the chemistry. it's the easiest thing to prove. If you think about something that makes you happy... the sentence itself proves the point. The thought is what creates the emotion. Big business pharma spends billions trying to convince people otherwise.


You can't just think away depression, that's not how it works. Depression is an actual mental disorder that requires actual treatment. It's something that isn't controlled by thoughts nor actions. If that were the case, I should have been cured of my depression months ago. I have the job I wanted, my debt is under control, my bills are paid on time, I have no threat of loosing my apartment nor my medical pet, my life is actually in a much better place. Yet I am still dealing my depression despite being overall being a happier person. 
Your suggestion is basically like telling someone to think away their broken leg.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> You're wrong. your thoughts produce the chemistry. it's the easiest thing to prove. If you think about something that makes you happy... the sentence itself proves the point. The thought is what creates the emotion. Big business pharma spends billions trying to convince people otherwise.


"Don't be homeless, just buy a house!"


----------



## retrofan_k (May 18, 2017)

@Crystal the Glaceon. Crystal is on point with her last comment and is very true.  

Basically, you could have a very stable life, including a decent job, income, family, friends, feel fine one minute and the next week, you can barely get out of bed, eat or function properly without warning.  

You cannot think yourself better at all and turn it off like a faucet. Depression does not work like that.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 18, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> "Don't be homeless, just buy a house!"


Right, because thoughts costs you money. great analogy. again total insanity giving mental health advice.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You can't just think away depression, that's not how it works. Depression is an actual mental disorder that requires actual treatment. It's something that isn't controlled by thoughts nor actions. If that were the case, I should have been cured of my depression months ago. I have the job I wanted, my debt is under control, my bills are paid on time, I have no threat of loosing my apartment nor my medical pet, my life is actually in a much better place. Yet I am still dealing my depression despite being overall being a happier person.
> Your suggestion is basically like telling someone to think away their broken leg.


Depression is nothing more than a set of mental habits. And yes you can think it away. as a matter of fact that is exactly what you do when you are not in the actual mode of depression. 
Why are you people so lazy? All these stupid questions would be answered if you just watch the video i posted. Here it is again for those of you who actually want to get better and not have an excuse for why you are "depressed"


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Right, because thoughts costs you money. great analogy. again total insanity giving mental health advice.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Right, so I should trust the guy with no medical training and having been sued for copyright infringement and plagiarism. Over my actual doctor, who has actual medical training and has spent years actually helping people heal.
I am not going to entertain a conman trying to sell snake oil to me in the form of written text. He has no actual medical degrees, he has no actual medical training, and clearly he has no actual creativity. The idea of curing depression through "self help" books isn't just ludicrous, it's moronic and has no basis in reality. Like I said before, you might as well try thinking away your broken leg too.


----------



## Joom (May 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Right, because thoughts costs you money. great analogy. again total insanity giving mental health advice.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Wow you're dumb. It's rather insulting when somebody that has absolutely no grasp on what they're talking about plays armchair psychologist. His analogy was perfect. You're just too inept to perceive it. Maybe "pray the gay away" would have made more sense, since that's essentially what you're saying. You obviously have absolutely no idea what you're talking about and have never dealt with actual depression. I can't believe you have the audacity to call people with depression lazy. You've obviously never dealt with it. And fuck off with that garbage ass video. Nobody's going to watch it because it's entirely bullshit.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 18, 2017)

Joom said:


> Wow you're dumb. It's rather insulting when somebody that has absolutely no grasp on what they're talking about plays armchair psychologist. His analogy was perfect. You're just too inept to perceive it. Maybe "pray the gay away" would have made more sense, since that's essentially what you're saying. You obviously have absolutely no idea what you're talking about and have never dealt with actual depression. I can't believe you have the audacity to call people with depression lazy. You've obviously never dealt with it. And fuck off with that garbage ass video. Nobody's going to watch it because it's entirely bullshit.


You sound so eloquent. A real intellectual. lol you deserve the life you have.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Right, so I should trust the guy with no medical training and having been sued for copyright infringement and plagiarism. Over my actual doctor, who has actual medical training and has spent years actually helping people heal.
> I am not going to entertain a conman trying to sell snake oil to me in the form of written text. He has no actual medical degrees, he has no actual medical training, and clearly he has no actual creativity. The idea of curing depression through "self help" books isn't just ludicrous, it's moronic and has no basis in reality. Like I said before, you might as well try thinking away your broken leg too.


sell you snake oil? its' a free online video. What they ARE selling you is dangerous prescription drugs. but hey it's ur life to waste.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You can lead a donkey to the water but you can't make him drink.


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The irony here is that some of you here commenting on mental wellbeing admit to being crazy yourself. ie. the guy who calls himself total insanity and crystal the glaceon's  location 
*Crystal the GlaceonThe Legend will always live on*
Joined:

Sep 12, 2009
Messages:

17,772
Location:

Between insane and insecure


----------



## SLiV3R (May 18, 2017)

I ate different antidepressive and antipsychosis medicins for over 10 years. And yes, they can help you in the short term.

I ate my last antidepressive pills 2 years ago and my Life is really good nowadays


----------



## SG854 (May 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> You sound so eloquent. A real intellectual. lol you deserve the life you have.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Heres a better video of Tony Robbins.


There are a lot of Self Help books and Seminars that are bullshit. They bank on people using pseudoscience crap.
 Im sure you also idolize Oprah Winfrey's The Secret Book.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 18, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Heres a better video of Tony Robbins.
> 
> 
> There are a lot of Self Help books and Seminars that are bullshit. They bank on people using pseudoscience crap.
> Im sure you also idolize Oprah Winfrey's The Secret Book.



Family Guy. that's the level of mentality we are dealing with today. I thought it was actually gonna say something interesting but no just made Tony into some man eating monster because.... they couldn't come up with anything to actually say.

just because i'm recommending tony robbins doesn't mean i like Oprah. You know what they say about assuming...


----------



## Joom (May 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> You sound so eloquent. A real intellectual. lol you deserve the life you have.


I haven't told you about my life so I'm glad you know about it. But thanks, I _do _deserve the happy life I have. I worked rather hard for it. Maybe some day you'll know what that's like so you can stop projecting and assuming things about others.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> You sound so eloquent. A real intellectual. lol you deserve the life you have.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



The man is a business man trying to sell you on a "self help" book based on no medical research. You are sharing a free form of video advertising for his books. You are sharing the works of a conman with no medical training, who is trying to sell you a book.
Second I am actually a girl as well my location is from the lyrics of Jesus of Suburbia by Green Day. 


> Dearly beloved are you listening?
> I can't remember a word that you were saying
> Are we demented or am I disturbed?
> The space that's in between insane and insecure


----------



## SG854 (May 18, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The man is a business man trying to sell you on a "self help" book based on no medical research. You are sharing a free form of video advertising for his books. You are sharing the works of a conman with no medical training, who is trying to sell you a book.
> Second I am actually a girl as well my location is from the lyrics of Jesus of Suburbia by Green Day.


Like what I've been telling him, His Self Help is based on pseudo science crap non sense.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2017)

I've never taken anti-depressants, but I have been taking CBD oil with very low amounts of THC (specifically CanniMed 1:20) for only a few days now and, while it hasn't made me feel totally amazing and like I was never depressed, it _has_ helped.


----------



## Joom (May 19, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I've never taken anti-depressants, but I have been taking CBD oil with very low amounts of THC (specifically CanniMed 1:20) for only a few days now and, while it hasn't made me feel totally amazing and like I was never depressed, it _has_ helped.


I'm glad somebody else here stands by the use of cannabinoids. If I weren't in legal trouble that'd be my preferred substance. The benefits that cannabis has to offer go way beyond just anxiety and depression as well. Research is starting to highly suggest that cannabis may be the cure for cancer. Oil extracts already kill skin cancer, and the federal research institute in the US acknowledged earlier this year that cannabinoids kill cancer cells. 

https://www.leafly.com/news/science...r-institute-quietly-acknowledges-that-cannabi


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 19, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The man is a business man trying to sell you on a "self help" book based on no medical research. You are sharing a free form of video advertising for his books. You are sharing the works of a conman with no medical training, who is trying to sell you a book.
> Second I am actually a girl as well my location is from the lyrics of Jesus of Suburbia by Green Day.


Its not and advertisement the video is an actual audio book.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> Its not and advertisement the video is an actual audio book.


Why don't you try listening to it? You have nothing to lose and everything to gain. My favorite part is part 4.


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Its not and advertisement the video is an actual audio book.


Expect he is trying to sell you his books, that's his job. He's selling you on books that have no backing from the medical field and no creditable sources from actual doctors. He's conman tricking people.


comput3rus3r said:


> Why don't you try listening to it? You have nothing to lose and everything to gain. My favorite part is part 4.


I've already read some of work and that's how I know it's snake oil. He's telling you what you want to hear so he can sell you his books. He's exploiting people who clearly have no idea what depression is and have never actually dealt with depression. He's exploiting you because you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 19, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Expect he is trying to sell you his books, that's his job. He's selling you on books that have no backing from the medical field and no creditable sources from actual doctors. He's conman tricking people.
> 
> I've already read some of work and that's how I know it's snake oil. He's telling you what you want to hear so he can sell you his books. He's exploiting people who clearly have no idea what depression is and have never actually dealt with depression. He's exploiting you because you have no idea what you are talking about.


I put into practice what I've learned from tony and i have no need for drugs legal or otherwise. So i would say i know exactly what I'm talking about. But if you're happy being hooked on pills that's your choice.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 19, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> I put into practice what I've learned from tony and i have no need for drugs legal or otherwise. So i would say i know exactly what I'm talking about. But if you're happy being hooked on pills that's your choice.


May I ask who pointed you his direction, and why? (What event in your life)


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 19, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> May I ask who pointed you his direction, and why? (What event in your life)


Ultimately i would say God. Like a conversation with a good friend brought up the subject of audiobooks and a few weeks later i was at the mall and stepped into a book store and decided to buy the audio book i linked "lessons in mastery". Changed my life completely. I became a master of my thoughts and emotions. I apologize if i offended anybody here but im really just sharing what i think could help people like it did to me.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> If I weren't in legal trouble that'd be my preferred substance.



Kratom capsules or powder. You'll thank yourself.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> I haven't told you about my life so I'm glad you know about it. But thanks, I _do _deserve the happy life I have. I worked rather hard for it. Maybe some day you'll know what that's like so you can stop projecting and assuming things about others.


I judged by the profanity in your writing but this is much better.


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Ultimately i would say God. Like a conversation with a good friend brought up the subject of audiobooks and a few weeks later i was at the mall and stepped into a book store and decided to buy the audio book i linked "lessons in mastery". Changed my life completely. I became a master of my thoughts and emotions. I apologize if i offended anybody here but im really just sharing what i think could help people like it did to me.


So basically you paid to be told what you wanted to hear. The only thing offensive is your ignorance


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 19, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Ultimately i would say God. Like a conversation with a good friend brought up the subject of audiobooks and a few weeks later i was at the mall and stepped into a book store and decided to buy the audio book i linked "lessons in mastery". Changed my life completely. I became a master of my thoughts and emotions. I apologize if i offended anybody here but im really just sharing what i think could help people like it did to me.


Ok I hate to say it, and nothing personal, but I've found as a loose Christian growing up in a Christian household that "because God" is really bad reasoning for doing anything related to emotions. It's just too easy to miss the fine line between finding divine inspiration and personal, selfish motivation. On top of that, it's not an issue of your viewpoint being offensive; do whatever you want, I honestly don't care. I do, however, find it problematic that you're trying to pass off your viewpoint that's based on a series of self-help books you bought as absolute fact. And it's not exactly like we're taking these blindly, we know the potential side-effects, and doctors only prescribe medications that go through rigerous FDA testing


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 19, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> So basically you paid to be told what you wanted to hear. The only thing offensive is your ignorance


Please explain how being told what you want to hear do anything? Some of the most beautiful people on earth are also some of the most insecure even though people are constantly praising them.  What exactly do people want to hear by the way?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ok I hate to say it, and nothing personal, but I've found as a loose Christian growing up in a Christian household that "because God" is really bad reasoning for doing anything related to emotions. It's just too easy to miss the fine line between finding divine inspiration and personal, selfish motivation. On top of that, it's not an issue of your viewpoint being offensive; do whatever you want, I honestly don't care. I do, however, find it problematic that you're trying to pass off your viewpoint that's based on a series of self-help books you bought as absolute fact. And it's not exactly like we're taking these blindly, we know the potential side-effects, and doctors only prescribe medications that go through rigerous FDA testing


Maybe you should go back and read the tiny print with the side effects. I really wish you the best. Do give the free audio book a try. Take care as im getting off this thread.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 19, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Maybe you should go back and read the tiny print with the side effects. I really wish you the best. Do give the free audio book a try. Take care as im getting off this thread.


Dude. I've read it. I've been doing pretty dang good for the last year and a half


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Please explain how being told what you want to hear do anything? Some of the most beautiful people on earth are also some of the most insecure even though people are constantly praising them.  What exactly do people want to hear by the way?


"Self help" books are mostly based upon the logic of giving you what you want to hear. They aren't based on any actual medical research, they are based on marketing strategies that make you think you are helping yourself. The reality is, it's all the same crap made to sell books to people who clearly don't have actual depression. His book is about as legit to the medical world as "Wish it. Want it. Do it." from Brian H. Griffin.
There's a good reason why these books haven't replaced real doctors and it's not because some crazy ass "Big Phrama" bullshit, it's because these books are only made to exploit money out of naïve people.
You aren't helping people, you are attacking an actual medical condition and using snake oil as a "cure."


----------



## jumpman17 (May 19, 2017)

I've been on Zoloft since I was 8 or so. So, over 2 decades. My brain has a chemical imbalance where too much serotonin is taken back by the neurons, so the Zoloft helps block the neurons from taking so much back after release therefore leaving more available to build up to correctly send messages. This chemical imbalance was also responsible for severe anxiety and especially social anxiety, phobias like being deathly afraid of bugs and insects, and some OCD. I always wondered if I still needed the Zoloft. Did I really need the medication? Was it doing anything? Maybe I grew out of whatever I had and don't need it anymore? It's not like I was a super happy person, I still felt depressed about things.

I finally decided after I finished college to try and with my doctor's approval, slowly began decreasing the amount until I was no longer taking it. For a few months, everything seemed fine. But I had been on it for so long, it took awhile to wear off. Looking back now, I see that it was a slow descent into a deep depression, but at the time, each day was so small of a change that I couldn't tell a difference until one day I realized how much worse I was then when I was on the medicine. I would get up, go to work, come home, and then go back to bed until it was time to go to work the next day. I would have emotional outbursts from the absolute tiniest stupidest things or sometimes because who knows, my brain just said it was time to feel like garbage.

I got back in to see my doctor and started back on my medicine and slowly ramping back up to my original dosage level. Just as it was a slow descent into the deep depression, it took just as long for the medicine to kick back in and come back to my "normal". All together, it was about a year from ramping down to getting back to where I was. I now know that yeah, I need to take this medicine for the rest of my life.

This is meant to be a story of a case where antidepressants can work. I know a lot of people have horror stories about antidepressants, but they do work for some people. Not everyone is the same though. Antidepressants may not be for you. It may be therapy or something else. It is something you need to discuss with a doctor you trust, not just any doctor who will write any prescription that someone asks for.


----------



## ReigningSemtex (May 19, 2017)

Been on and off them for 15 years (mostly on) tried various different pills and doses and while some of them seem to help at first depending on how much your depression has a grip on you they eventually just stop working... your body seems to build an immunity to them. 

I got onto a really high dose and I was still wasting each weekend asleep seemingly having no energy or drive to do anything other than the bare minimum, waking up for work each day was the only thing keeping me going (which in itself is kind of depressing). 

I realised that all these years of being medicated hadn't solved my problem and I thought 'I should just stop them because I can't possibly feel any lower' and I was right I quit them a year and a half ago and although I still get what I call my 'dark days' I am also able to appreciate the good days for more than just a passing moment. 

Long story short they can help but it seems like a short term solution to what can be a very long term problem, they help numb the bad feeling but also make you numb to the good feelings. 
In my experience they were not worth it and I found keeping my mind active with various projects and spending time with the right people a good step in the right direction to make my mind a happier place. 

Depression is horrible and I wouldn't wish it on anybody and I hope anybody going through it can manage to pull through it and be in a better place.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (May 19, 2017)

People without mental illness assuming they understand how it works and that you can simply think it away absolutely infuriates me. Don't you think i would much rather live a life without pills. It's not that I don't want to, it's that I can't, or at least not without having bipolar and adhd return full swing. We've tried pure therapy and "thinking it away", but sorry that doesn't fix chemical imbalances. And yes thoughts are chemicals, but you physically can't correct the imbalance purely by thinking, that just biologically not how it works.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (May 19, 2017)

Tapatalk had a heart attack and double posted lol


----------



## Joom (May 19, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Kratom capsules or powder. You'll thank yourself.


Read back a page or two. I'm a kratom connoisseur. I use the powder to make teas and extracts. That's illegal here as well, though, but the bright side is that it isn't tested for in urine screenings.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> I judged by the profanity in your writing but this is much better.


http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/09/27/swear-words-intelligence_n_12213206.html
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/why-swearing-makes-you-stronger



comput3rus3r said:


> God.


Oh, I get it now. It all makes sense.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 19, 2017)

If you feel depressed and think about taking antidepressants you should first consult a psychologist.
I take fluvoxamine twice a day. But sometimes they don't work


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> That's illegal here as well



Good to know you're in with the in crowd, but damn, that sucks you're in one of _those_ states. I just did 20g of powder and it's an experience.


----------



## Joom (May 19, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Good to know you're in with the in crowd, but damn, that sucks you're in one of _those_ states. I just did 20g of powder and it's an experience.


20 grams? That seems excessive. I take around 4 grams of red vein Indonesian a day and that's enough to put me on the verge of nodding off, but I try to keep my tolerance low due to the legality here. I mean, $20 an ounce is relatively cheap, but I hate dealing with the mail so I try to make it last as long as possible. Especially since if I don't have any I go back to drinking and I'm trying to completely quit by weening myself.


----------



## Nirmonculus (May 19, 2017)

Antidepressant is shit. Don't take it. I don't take any meds not even for colds. I haven't been sick seriously in my life. I used to take meds when I'm young because my mom makes me drink them but now I just do natural remedies like cooking up a bunch of garlic for minor sicknesses. 

I know a few people who take them and I feel bad for them. They said it makes your emotions flat or it blocks every feeling. Like they are not themselves. Just eat bananas or food that has natural antidepressant properties and also, people have to condition their mind to not get stressed or sad too easily, or to learn to let some things go. Thinking too much about something we have no control of is more often than not the causes of mental instability, that turns to emotional instability.

I have lived in a lot of temples and I know that medicating the mind doesn't really help.


----------



## Joom (May 19, 2017)

Nirmonculus said:


> I know a few people who take them and I feel bad for them. They said it makes your emotions flat or it blocks every feeling.


This is one of the main reasons why I don't like them.


Nirmonculus said:


> and also, people have to condition their mind to not get stressed or sad too easily, or to learn to let some things go. Thinking too much about something we have no control of is more often than not the causes of mental instability, that turns to emotional instability.


Depression isn't just sadness and stress, though. A lot of times depressed people aren't sad. Have you ever seen the South Park episode where Stan has a birthday and he becomes incredibly cynical? That's depression.


----------



## TVL (May 19, 2017)

Aren't they shown to be as effective as exercise at their best? Do you exercise? I have a feeling people are being lazy and just figures taking medication is the least amount of effort. I also think that in most cases depression is your brain telling you your life is in need of changes... then again I do understand that some people end up in a depression and no external factors are changing that, and in that case, go see a doctor.


----------



## Nirmonculus (May 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> This is one of the main reasons why I don't like them.
> 
> Depression isn't just sadness and stress, though. A lot of times depressed people aren't sad. Have you ever seen the South Park episode where Stan has a birthday and he becomes incredibly cynical? That's depression.



I think people are just attaching themselves to too much labels. Hmm, I can be cynical sometimes but I'm not depressed though. I suppose I shouldn't have just said sadness and stress.
So, people shouldn't let strong negative feelings take over their mind, and just let it go. This takes practice.
The problem is, not a lot of people are aware of their thoughts and such.

I also didn't say that depression is just sadness and stress, I just said people should learn to condition their brains to not let these moods take over them because it is unhealthy.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 19, 2017)

Nirmonculus said:


> I think people are just attaching themselves to too much labels. Hmm, I can be cynical sometimes but I'm not depressed though. I suppose I shouldn't have just said sadness and stress.
> So, people shouldn't let strong negative feelings take over their mind, and just let it go. This takes practice.
> The problem is, not a lot of people are aware of their thoughts and such.
> 
> I also didn't say that depression is just sadness and stress, I just said people should learn to condition their brains to not let these moods take over them because it is unhealthy.


You're thinking of normal depression caused by bad things happening. Clinical depression is different, caused by unbalanced brain chemistry, and not something you can change by trying not to think of sad things. This advice is like asking someone with the flu have they tried just not sneezing.


----------



## Nirmonculus (May 19, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> You're thinking of normal depression caused by bad things happening. Clinical depression is different, caused by unbalanced brain chemistry, and not something you can change by trying not to think of sad things. This advice is like asking someone with the flu have they tried just not sneezing.


I think the concept that I have is different yes, because I studed Buddhist psychology and lived in temples for long periods, practicing and studying, volunteering too. I lived with monks and nuns.
We were taught that if you condition your mind to always let these negative thoughts, feelings, perceptions, mental formations take over you, your mind will assimilate that pattern, routine, way. That one day you will just wake up, depressed, you don't know why. You are no longer the master of your mind but a slave to it.
It starts with just a small thought, sure, but when we are not aware of how our mind wanders and treats thoughts it can get out of hand. Yes there are chemical imbalances related to depression, clinical depression, bipolarity, etc. I have friends who have that.

Where did I say that depression is just this or that?

I'm not here to define depression, clinical it may be, psychological, or occasional lol. It can be a lot of things to various people who have it. We all know that. I know what it is. But if you can avoid negative thoughts and turn your thought positively for your brain, it is better than taking antidepressants.
Just because you have chemical imbalances in the brains doesn't mean you can't turn a negative thought positive. I'm not saying it can miraculously heal you. Thoughts are energy and it can also cause the brain to produce chemicals. What you think, you become.

But if people also just like keeping their negative thoughts and nurturing them, then okay. 

I've also read that chemical imbalances causing depression is a myth. Antidepressants don't work because the researchers haven't figured out if chemical imbalances really cause depression, it is unfounded.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (May 19, 2017)

Nirmonculus said:


> I think the concept that I have is different yes, because I studed Buddhist psychology and lived in temples for long periods, practicing and studying, volunteering too. I lived with monks and nuns.
> We were taught that if you condition your mind to always let these negative thoughts, feelings, perceptions, mental formations take over you, your mind will assimilate that pattern, routine, way. That one day you will just wake up, depressed, you don't know why. You are no longer the master of your mind but a slave to it.
> It starts with just a small thought, sure, but when we are not aware of how our mind wanders and treats thoughts it can get out of hand. Yes there are chemical imbalances related to depression, clinical depression, bipolarity, etc. I have friends who have that.
> 
> ...


Again people who don't have mental illness thinking they know how it works


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> 20 grams? That seems excessive.



Maeng Da; I went for the "WTF"-approach. I was having a ridiculous day filled with bullshit. Plus, it's fairly cheap. I can recommend:

http://livewellkratom.com/http:/liv...-kratom-products/livewell-60-kratom-capsules/

but I'm unsure of how everything works in your state.


----------



## Joom (May 19, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Maeng Da; I went for the "WTF"-approach. I was having a ridiculous day filled with bullshit. Plus, it's fairly cheap. I can recommend:
> 
> http://livewellkratom.com/http:/liv...-kratom-products/livewell-60-kratom-capsules/
> 
> but I'm unsure of how everything works in your state.


I have to get my kratom from the darknet. Sites on the clearnet refuse to ship to my state for obvious reasons. Also, I dislike using capsules because they digest incredibly slowly, so the effects aren't as strong as drinking a tea or taking  the powder with a toss and wash. They also give me kratom tasting burps all day long.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 19, 2017)

Nirmonculus said:


> I've also read that chemical imbalances causing depression is a myth


OMG, wrong. CyberQuake's answer was a good one. But I want to add, someone with clinical depression can feel sad (and have trouble sleeping, low energy, plus other symptoms) even if they have the perfect life. Even if all they think about are kittens and rainbows and world peace and how much everybody on earth loves them and how much they love everybody. They will still feel horrible and want to die. Have you never had a time where you just feel awful even though you know objectively nothing is wrong, but you just can't help it? Maybe I know about that better being a girl (monthly things and all that - caused by hormone imbalance). It happens to everybody every once in a while, but someone with clinical depression feels like that nearly all the time. To someone without clinical depression, it's easy to tell them "have you tried just not thinking about sad things" but it doesn't work like that. You wouldn't understand if you've never known anybody with it or had it yourself. If you don't understand an illness then don't tell people how to fix it, cause you don't have the first clue about it.


----------



## Joom (May 19, 2017)

@Quantumcat, that's what I've been saying this entire time. Clinical depression isn't just feeling sad. Most days I don't deal with being sad, but rather depersonalization and derealization coupled with immense fatigue. These things aren't something someone can change with positive thoughts, and I doubt many here would know what it's like to look at themselves in the mirror and not even recognize themselves as a person existing within reality. Like, I see myself there, but I feel like a total stranger to myself. It's very jarring.


----------



## angelus kun (May 19, 2017)

It works only if the doctor give you a recipe


----------



## Joom (May 19, 2017)

angelus kun said:


> It works only if the doctor give you a recipe


Not always. Doctors will have patients try various medications in order to find what best works for them. Sometimes nothing at all works, and people either just deal with it or turn to self medication.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (May 19, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> OMG, wrong. CyberQuake's answer was a good one. But I want to add, someone with clinical depression can feel sad (and have trouble sleeping, low energy, plus other symptoms) even if they have the perfect life. Even if all they think about are kittens and rainbows and world peace and how much everybody on earth loves them and how much they love everybody. They will still feel horrible and want to die. Have you never had a time where you just feel awful even though you know objectively nothing is wrong, but you just can't help it? Maybe I know about that better being a girl (monthly things and all that - caused by hormone imbalance). It happens to everybody every once in a while, but someone with clinical depression feels like that nearly all the time. To someone without clinical depression, it's easy to tell them "have you tried just not thinking about sad things" but it doesn't work like that. You wouldn't understand if you've never known anybody with it or had it yourself. If you don't understand an illness then don't tell people how to fix it, cause you don't have the first clue about it.


^THIS


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 20, 2017)

Joom said:


> I have to get my kratom from the darknet.



That's wild--I've never talked to someone who uses the darknet; congress really needs to address the fact doctors legally prescribe addictive poison and Kratom is still taxable.

Kind of surprised you can't go to a gas station to find Kratom, I knew a few places that sold stuff they weren't supposed to years after the cut date.

I like the capsules because you know one cap is 500mg, which makes things easy when you have to figure out dosage. Do I actually like ingesting the capsules? Only when I want a timed release and that's usually done with a few open caps in a blended citrus juice or curry tea.


----------



## Nirmonculus (May 20, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> OMG, wrong. CyberQuake's answer was a good one. But I want to add, someone with clinical depression can feel sad (and have trouble sleeping, low energy, plus other symptoms) even if they have the perfect life. Even if all they think about are kittens and rainbows and world peace and how much everybody on earth loves them and how much they love everybody. They will still feel horrible and want to die. Have you never had a time where you just feel awful even though you know objectively nothing is wrong, but you just can't help it? Maybe I know about that better being a girl (monthly things and all that - caused by hormone imbalance). It happens to everybody every once in a while, but someone with clinical depression feels like that nearly all the time. To someone without clinical depression, it's easy to tell them "have you tried just not thinking about sad things" but it doesn't work like that. You wouldn't understand if you've never known anybody with it or had it yourself. If you don't understand an illness then don't tell people how to fix it, cause you don't have the first clue about it.



https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...es-depression-myths-about-chemical-imbalances

*Hormonal imbalances*
One 'medical' cause of depression often given is the overproduction of stress hormones.

The hormonal imbalances related to depression are to do with our natural reactions to stress, and stress and depression are certainly linked. But does this hormonal imbalance actually cause depression?

It is true that depressed people often have increased levels of stress hormones in their bloodstream (3), but again, this is a symptom, not a cause.

When you ruminate, or introspect in a negative way, you create emotional arousal that causes the release of stress hormones. That night, in REM (dream sleep), you become emotionally aroused again as dreaming 'flushes out' the emotional arousal from your brain.

That is why depressed people have higher levels of stress hormones, and also why you can wake up feeling exhausted. More on this later.

http://www.clinical-depression.co.uk/dlp/depression-information/medical-causes-of-depression/

"The actual link connecting depression and stress concerns our thinking styles, namely the "All or Nothing" thinking our mind uses when it feels we feel threatened"

https://chriskresser.com/the-chemical-imbalance-myth/
"The idea that depression and other mental health conditions are caused by an imbalance of chemicals in the brain is so deeply ingrained in our psyche that it seems almost sacrilegious to question it."


On the side note, thinking positively and being aware of your thoughts... is actually being taught in the US to combat depression
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/belief/2010/jan/05/religion-buddhism

 I'm a woman, I do get the mood changes during my monthly period but I'm aware of it and I recognize that it is just that. I don't let it override me. If you think that you can just let your mind take control of you when you are not mentally insane, then okay. 
Sure there are people too depressed to the point of no return. I never said it would fix depression, but it's better than being negative all the time. Did I say it will miraculously fix it? I'm also not exclusively saying to think positively to mentally insane people. But if you are not insane yet, thinking negatively wouldn't do you any good.

Countries who have pharmaceutical companies pushing these pills have the highest depression rate. Because they want people to take their pills because money, so they want more people to think that they have depression and should take their pills even if it doesn't work, and they want people to think they have no control over their minds, (talking about non mentally insane people here.) If an advice doesn't work for you then don't pick it up. If people want to think they can't get a hold of their mind and they have become a slave to it, then okay.

I only said to think positively and now you're saying I am giving the cure to mental illnesses. Which I'm not.

If people don't want to think that they have more control on their minds and thoughts than they know, these are the people who mostly suffer because of it. 

Does giving in to the hopelessness of your thoughts better than thinking positively? Does being pessimistic all the time help you or the people around you? Does thinking negatively make people feel better about themselves?

We all have our understandings of depression, I'll just agree to disagree and let it go. :B
Have a good one.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 20, 2017)

Nirmonculus said:


> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...es-depression-myths-about-chemical-imbalances
> 
> *Hormonal imbalances*
> One 'medical' cause of depression often given is the overproduction of stress hormones.
> ...


The hormonal thing is why *most* people will feel depressed *occasionally*. Clinical  depression is when you feel like that most of the time, instead of only occasionally, and has a different chemical cause. There's no agreeing or disagreeing, it's medical science. We can also agree to disagree that swinging a pendulum over a woman's pregnant belly can predict whether she will have a boy or girl, but that doesn't change medical science.

Your argument is like saying, people sneeze when you tickle the inside of their nose, and I have never sneezed without my nose getting tickled, therefore the only cause of sneezing is tickling the inside of your nose and people with the flu should just stop tickling their nose if they want to feel better.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (May 20, 2017)

Nirmonculus said:


> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...es-depression-myths-about-chemical-imbalances
> 
> *Hormonal imbalances*
> One 'medical' cause of depression often given is the overproduction of stress hormones.
> ...


Literally more than half of what you referenced isn't discussing the point you tried to make (that chemical imbalances don't cause depression) but rather the fact that stress induced by depression is avoidable. Probably should read your quotes to be sure they are talking about what you think they are.


----------



## Joom (May 20, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> That's wild--I've never talked to someone who uses the darknet; congress really needs to address the fact doctors legally prescribe addictive poison and Kratom is still taxable.
> 
> Kind of surprised you can't go to a gas station to find Kratom, I knew a few places that sold stuff they weren't supposed to years after the cut date.
> 
> I like the capsules because you know one cap is 500mg, which makes things easy when you have to figure out dosage. Do I actually like ingesting the capsules? Only when I want a timed release and that's usually done with a few open caps in a blended citrus juice or curry tea.


I use the darknet for quite a bit. It's loads cheaper and safer than dealing with retail stores and street dealers. I pay $20 for an ounce of kratom, and usually get a half ounce of a weaker strain for free from the vendor I use. When gas stations and headshops around here sold it they'd charge outrageous prices (like $30 for five grams). And luckily the DEA went back on its decision to schedule it and instead is leaving it up to the states to regulate it. Also, when I dose powder I use a measuring teaspoon which weighs out 1.22 grams when full. So it's rather easy to know how much I'm taking.


----------

